# Cut Out Wooden Letters From Plywood...Dremel Trio?



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi! I'm considering a project where I'd need to cut out some words from a 30x30 sheet of plywood. At first I thought about looking into a laser cutting service but I have a feeling it might be more costly than I really need to pay for this little project. My cousin told me to look into the Dremel Trio. Have any of you had any experience with:

a) cutting out words from plywood
b) using the Dremel Trio
c) using any other Dremel that might be better for this sort of thing.

Thanks so much!

-seth


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I used MDF.Cots and sands easily.I picked a style of lettering from my comp,enlarged it to the size I wanted,then used the letters as a pattern.Cut them out on a scroll saw then easily sanded them.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Scroll Saw*

I have cut tons of letters from plywood with a scroll saw. A scroll saw makes an amazingly clean and smooth cut. Its fun, it is not an intimidating tool a and blades are inexpensive. If you draw a pencil line, there is a scroll saw blade that can cut that line in half.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> .......I picked a style of lettering from my comp,enlarged it to the size I wanted,then used the letters as a pattern.Cut them out on a scroll saw then easily sanded them.


I do the same thing. I use a 3M spray adhedive to glue the printed letters to the plywood and scroll saw away to my hearts content.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with the scroll saw. The dremel is to jumpy and not as easy to control as one would think. We have a CNC now and this is the way to go. If there's a shop near you with one this would be the fastest and most economical


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yeah.....not sure if this will change any of your answers at all, but I forgot to mention.....for my project I'm not wanting the individual cutout letters. I'm wanting to use the plywood piece itself, with the words cutout...like my picture here:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

More of reason to use a scroll saw.the blade is put on through a hole to make the inside cutout. The dremel works more like a router and being trapped inside as you cut. This very difficult to do accurately and have a smooth cut


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> I agree with the scroll saw. The dremel is to jumpy and not as easy to control as one would think. We have a CNC now and this is the way to go. If there's a shop near you with one this would be the fastest and most economical


so what will you charge to do it for me? :smile:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a CNC router as well, where are you? A typical cabinet shop will run you about $60-100 an hour, with a minimum to run their machine.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no way a scroll saw will work. At least not the normal 16" - 20" deep scroll saws. No way to rotate the work piece. Getting a shop to laser it might not be as expensive as you'd think because it is so fast. How about a good hand held jig saw with a fine blade?


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd definitely use a jigsaw for something that size.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> ........How about a good hand held jig saw with a fine blade?


That thought crossed my mind too. I have a basic jig saw already. Maybe I'll just pick up a new fine blade and do some tests to see if I can get it straight and clean enough.

-seth


----------

